# lemon 5 speed serial number



## spoker (Aug 3, 2021)

guy sent me a serial number pic and the list ays its a 52?


----------



## sworley (Aug 3, 2021)

SN should be by the headbadge for a 1970 model. Looks like a repaint, too. Bare metal no red oxide primer by the fender/sissybar mount.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2021)

I recall Schwinn changed from rear to headtube stamping in May of 1970, so this one could be a rear stamp.
I agree, looks like a repaint without closer inspection though.


----------



## sworley (Aug 3, 2021)

Saying April so I guess that checks out. I did not know that! 





						Schwinn Serial Number Results
					

Vintage Schwinn serial number lookup. Enter your Schwinn serial number in the box and click



					bikehistory.org


----------



## spoker (Aug 3, 2021)

yes its restored,a number if years ago,ill post the seat pic looks loke a pete seat from years ago,let mr know if you agree,that would be a deal maker or breaker 4 me,thanks,has te schwinn tag on the back


----------



## sworley (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks pretty complete and that light is a bonus. Not bad for $1500 even if a repaint, I guess. Missing rear reflector...


----------



## spoker (Aug 3, 2021)

was restored oner 10 yrs ago,iknow its restored but like it ,nice bike


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ya, that was stamped a month before they moved the numbers to the head tube with the E series serials.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 3, 2021)

Pete did a really nice job with his seats. I wouldn't take it as a negative to the bike's value.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 4, 2021)

Let's see the other side of the bike.......🙂


----------



## sworley (Aug 4, 2021)

Spoker must've bought it or someone else did. Ad's taken down...


----------



## sworley (Aug 5, 2021)

Well, maybe not: https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:be1a0400-ba3f-4f2b-b6da-e3617f3a151b


----------

